# Egyptain Moraslat 2011



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Egyptain Moraslat 
I hope that you win admiration

Regards,,
Mohamad Fathy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is the history of this breed? thanks for showing..


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Very cool breed! I too would like to learn more about it.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Handsome bird! Quite noble looking!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they look like their beak melted.... lol..


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

wow....thanks for sharing


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an unusual looking beak, and how handsome he is!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Coddger (Feb 6, 2011)

very cool


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks for all


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

Interesting bird!


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks fireman


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

v.nice Moraslat pigeons Dr Mohamed

wish you all the best


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Can they feed their young?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Becky, i was going to ask the same question and how do they eat?? sorry but i think they are ugly in my opinion...


----------

